#ubuntu-sv 2011-01-24
<carlos_> hola tengo problema con skype no me quiere el microfono
<jonathan1> hola gente
#ubuntu-sv 2011-01-25
<chicomonte> holas
<chicomonte> quien vive
#ubuntu-sv 2011-01-26
<chepecarlos> tiene materia para una charla sobre GNU/Linux
#ubuntu-sv 2011-01-29
<ErickHuezo> Buenas tardes
<darkness51> ErickHuezo: buenas tardes
<darkness51> somos los únicos 2 del canal, los demas, son boots
<ErickHuezo> si eso veo XD
<darkness51> ErickHuezo: de donde sos?
<ErickHuezo> pues por el mometno estoy en ayutuxte mas adelante me regresare a Ciudad Delgado :)
<ErickHuezo> y vos?
<darkness51> yo vivo en mejicanos, cerca de la shell zacamil
<ErickHuezo> yo quedo a 10 minutos despues de pasar por la carcel de mariona
<ErickHuezo> me imagino has de estar con un calor exagero!!! en momentos como este extraño la oficina XD
<ErickHuezo> por el Aire Acondicionado
<darkness51> jajajaja, cabal
<darkness51> en momentos como este, extraño los días que me toca consultoría en las empresas (aire acondicionado todos los días)
<ErickHuezo> Seh :)
<darkness51> hugotuxsv: buenas
<darkness51> ErickHuezo: de que trabajas??
<hugotuxsv> hola
<ErickHuezo> hugotuxsv: hola
<hugotuxsv> soy programador web
<hugotuxsv> php
<darkness51> hugotuxsv: trabajas en alguna empresa???
<darkness51> yo también programo en php, pero además en python y estoy aprendiendo ruby
<hugotuxsv> de momento no, proyectos por mi cuenta
<ErickHuezo> darkness51: soy soporte de aplicativo, implementador de progrmas y otro par mas de cosas en la parte regional de ExcelAutomotriz
<darkness51> ErickHuezo: alguien bastante ocupado, me imagino
<ErickHuezo> tiene sus momentos, pero si he aprendido un monton
<ErickHuezo> sobre sql
<ErickHuezo> redes
<ErickHuezo> y telefonia
<darkness51> bueno... igual, la experiencia en esas áreas ayuda un poco
<darkness51> a mi me ha tocado aprender sobre telefonía IP, asterisk, iptables, iproute, etc
<ErickHuezo> pues ahi como todo es güindows
<ErickHuezo> sobre 2003 server y 2008
<darkness51> bueno... yo soy consultor en el área de servidores Linux, asi que por eso es que he tenido la suerte de pelearme con iptables y demás parientes :)
<ErickHuezo> si cabal
<darkness51> ErickHuezo: aunque windows server 2008 tiene un lenguaje de programación en consola bastante bueno
<ErickHuezo> para la telefonia he aprendido un poco de telefonia con plantas Siemens
<ErickHuezo> ya el 2008 se puede instalar en version consola
<ErickHuezo> pero no se animan a eso XD
<darkness51> bueno... imagino que es más complicado que asterisk
<ErickHuezo> fijate que he querido hacer algunas pruebas con asterisk pero no he podido
<darkness51> powershell creo que se llama una utilidad bastante interesante
<ErickHuezo> asi que no sabria decirte
<darkness51> ErickHuezo: elastix es una buena opción para las pruebas
<ErickHuezo> si powershell y se lo han aplicado a server al Active Directory y para sql
<darkness51> yo estuve conectando una central alcatel con un asterisk y funcionaba de forma más o menos decente
<ErickHuezo> un sabado que me toque ir quizas haga pruebas XD
<ErickHuezo> esos dias son tranquilos por lo general
<ErickHuezo> gaby aun no ha llegado a su casa
<darkness51> si, eso veo en twitter
<ErickHuezo> pero eramos como 5 en el correo creo a ver quien mas llega
<ErickHuezo> darkness51: alguna vez has levantado un ldap en linux y unido PC's con windows?
<darkness51> he levantado un ldap, pero no he unido ningun windows, pero para hacerlo se ocupa un kerberos
<ErickHuezo> darkness51: solo he leido de eso, como funcionan los permisos en la red con ldap
<ErickHuezo> darkness51: es decir en windows solo le doy compartir a una carpeta y le pongo el nombre del usuario y con eso el ya puede ver esa carpeta
<ErickHuezo> darkness51: pero se manejan asi los permisos?
<darkness51> ErickHuezo: entonces no es mejor samba que ldap?? para compartir archivos
<darkness51> porque si lo que necesitas es compartir archivos, entonces, es mejor usar samba
<ErickHuezo> darkness51: eso es otra cosa... segun yo samba era para compartir archivos pero he visto que lo ocupan como si fuera un controlador de dominio
<darkness51> si, también se puede ocupar asi
<darkness51> samba + LDAP + Kerberos
<darkness51> se usan como controlador de dominios windows o linux
<darkness51> lo que pasa es que active directory es una implementación de LDAP
<ErickHuezo> darkness51: entiendo, pero al usar samba el compartir archivos estaria centralizado en un solo server verdad?
<darkness51> pues si
<ErickHuezo> darkness51: jojojo es que aun ando algo perdido en eso XD
<darkness51> basicamente, podrías hacer lo mismo que en un windows server
<darkness51> claro, con algunas limitaciones
<darkness51> pero sin el costo de la licencia
<ErickHuezo> claro
<darkness51> por ejemplo, el consejo salvadoreño del café usa perfiles móviles con samba + ldap como controlador de dominio
<darkness51> y creo que también usan políticas de grupo y otras funcionalidades
<darkness51> aunque eso si, configurar un ldap, tampoco es una tarea tan sencilla
<ErickHuezo> en serio, tambien hay politicas
<ErickHuezo> puya un dia te voy a invitar a un combo del wendys para que me des un poco de luz XD
<darkness51> jajajaja
<darkness51> esta bueno
<darkness51> por cierto, por si alguno de ustedes trabaja con servidores, les dejo un link a un proyecto mio http://goo.gl/WKkwn
<darkness51> es un administrador de usuarios virtuales para proftp
<darkness51> y si les interesa difundir el uso de algún software libre que realiza tareas que ustedes usen seguido, también esta este directorio de aplicaciones de software libre: http://goo.gl/44Czl
<darkness51> bueno... alguien tiene una idea de el motivo de esta reunión???
<ErickHuezo> era para ver la actualizacion del sitio de Ubuntu sv
<ErickHuezo> eso entendi yo
<hugotuxsv> alguna idea de lo que se le puede hacer al sitio?
<darkness51> bueno... pues eso de permitir a los usuarios tener su blog es interesante
<ErickHuezo> pues he visto que tiene su planet pero no esta funcionando
<darkness51> también se podría incluir un plugin de twitter que buscara en el timeline de los usuarios suscritos tweets referente a ubuntu
<ErickHuezo> asi podria recopilar la info de nuestros blogs
<darkness51> por ejemplo, si alguien publica algun link a artíuculo en su blog en twitter
<hugotuxsv> y veo que tiene problemas con la base de datos
<ErickHuezo> si unir esa parte de twitter a parte dearreglar el Planet XD
<hugotuxsv> no se si seria bueno permitir publicaciones de noticias en la pagina principal, o deberia quedar la de presentacion que esta ahorita??
<darkness51> realmente, la presentación que esta ahorita, la veo medio muerta, no se que opinan ustedes
<darkness51> la visión y todo lo demás debería de ser una sección a parte, porque
<darkness51> en la página principal, debería de mostrarse la actividad reciente de la comunidad
<darkness51> por lo menos a mi forma de ver
<darkness51> pero no se ustedes que piensan
<darkness51> además, la barra derecha solo con el login se ve bien vacia
<hugotuxsv> concuerdo que deberia ser una sección aparte
<hugotuxsv> ahi al mismo lado de la barra del login, se podria poner los enlaces o formas de obtener ubuntu
<hugotuxsv> pues, que sea de lo primero que veas al entrar al sitio
<darkness51> ahoria bien, quienes podemos colaborar en algo con la web?? yo por mi parte, nunca he usado drupal
<darkness51> hugotuxsv: la idea de los links de descarga me parece :)
<ErickHuezo> si tambien los estatus de las nuevas versiones
<ErickHuezo> talvez algunos manualitos o entradas de blogs de ayuda
<hugotuxsv> yo he utilizado drupal, ese utilizamos en linufg.tk
<darkness51> ErickHuezo: artículos sobre ubuntu sería bueno en la página principal
<hugotuxsv> yo me acuerdo que antes habian enlaces a las otras comunidades de software libre en el sitio, ya no estan??, no las veo por ningun lado
<darkness51> hugotuxsv: el sitio se esta rediseñando desde hace meses, desconozco que paso con esa sección
<darkness51> flux estaba ayudando con eso según me comento gaby
<hugotuxsv> oks
<darkness51> pero no he hablado con el desde hace rato
<hugotuxsv> que opinan de foros para hacer preguntas sobre problemas, dudas, etc ?
<darkness51> pues sería una buena idea
<darkness51> por cierto, alguno de ustedes pertenece también a devsv?
<hugotuxsv> que es eso?
<darkness51> devsv es un grupo que hemos formado algunos en el que queremos contribuir al software libre en sv
<hugotuxsv> no tenia idea, tienen sitio web?
<darkness51> se supone que la idea de devsv es que todos desarrollemos y contribuyamos al desarrollo de proyectos de software libre
<ErickHuezo> nope no lo conocia
<darkness51> pero aun no tenemos web
<darkness51> de los primeros proyectos era desarrollar la plataforma para nuestra web
<darkness51> porque es raro que usemos drupal si el grupo es de programadores :)
<ErickHuezo> jajajaja
<ErickHuezo> talvez sacan algun Framework
<hugotuxsv> ufffff, no imposible, pero llevaria tiempo y una buena organizacion
<darkness51> pues eso es lo malo, nunca podemos ponernos de acuerdo
<darkness51> por si se quieren unirse, el grupo es #devsv
<ErickHuezo> no pero el framework seria para el devsv XD
<ErickHuezo> para ubuntulo demosle con drupal :)
<darkness51> ErickHuezo: podriamos dejar drupal por el momento y luego cambiarlo :D
<darkness51> lo importante es darle vida a la web de la comunidad
<ErickHuezo> cabal
<ErickHuezo> eso mismo
<darkness51> porque somos de las comunidades más grandes de usuario de linux en el salvador
<darkness51> y por eso hay que darle vida
<hugotuxsv> y se tienen proyectos planeados para este año?
<darkness51> pues de momento, imagino que solo capacitaciones
<ErickHuezo> bueno seria de ver si se va a programar el FLISOL de este año
<hugotuxsv> y para hacer efectivos estos cambios en el sitio, como nos organizariamos?
<ErickHuezo> primero seria de ver quien es el que tiene los permisos
<ErickHuezo> para que nos den chance de meter la cucharita XD
<ErickHuezo> por de pronto para el diseño si ni maiz
<hugotuxsv> jajaja
<darkness51> yo de diseño no se mucho
<darkness51> pero si puedo maquetar en css
<darkness51> y programar en javascript, por si se necesita
<hugotuxsv> se va a rediseñar el ambiente?, osea el tema, colres, etc?
<ErickHuezo> no creo que eso sea necesario por el momento
<darkness51> no, yo tampoco creo que sea necesario
<ErickHuezo> solo seria de ver que modulos se agregan
<darkness51> por lo menos hasta que ubuntu cambie de nuevo el tema
<ErickHuezo> noticias
<ErickHuezo> tutoriales
<ErickHuezo> how to
<ErickHuezo> y los enlaces a las comunidades del pais
<hugotuxsv> el foro
<darkness51> y arreglar la sección esa de planeta
<ErickHuezo> yo creo que un foro seria como una segunda etapa porque ese si necesita un poco mas de atencion
<ErickHuezo> por parte de moderadores y cosas asi
<hugotuxsv> copiado
<darkness51> correcto, el foro si necesita un poco más de compromiso de más personas
<ErickHuezo> yo por de pronto me anotaria para arreglar el problema del Planet
<hugotuxsv> lo importante seria que haya mas transito del sitio
<ErickHuezo> seria de poner los proyectos ya echo
<hugotuxsv> talves seria bueno poner un contador de visitas oculto, para que los administradores vean que tanto movimiento hay y proponer estrategias para hacerlo mas visitado
<ErickHuezo> habria que ponerle google analytics
<ErickHuezo> para rastrear de donde vienen y que buscaban
<hugotuxsv> yo prefiero histats: http://www.histats.com/es/
<hugotuxsv> es bastante completo, igual o mas que analytics
<ErickHuezo> eso seria de ponerlo a discucion XD
<ErickHuezo> pero de que hay que poner uno hay que hacerlo
<ErickHuezo> lo otro seria que se rellenaran las secciones que ya estan creadas
<hugotuxsv1> y entre nosotros hay algun administrador del sitio conectado?
<darkness51> claro, habria que generar contenido para las secciones
<ErickHuezo> por ahora tendriamos estos puntos:
<ErickHuezo> -Reparar la seccion de Planet
<ErickHuezo> -agregar un rastreador de visitas
<ErickHuezo> -links a las comunidades y buscar reciprocidad de ellos
<ErickHuezo> -documentar los proyectos ya echos
<ErickHuezo> -terminar de llenar las seccionesque ya estan creadas
<hugotuxsv1> copiado 10-4
<ErickHuezo> talvez redactarlos de mejor manera pero esos seria para comenzar XD
<ErickHuezo> perdon por la burrada de echos XD
<ErickHuezo> sin h
<ErickHuezo> ahora seria de ver con quien seria lo de los permisos y quien se encargaria de que cosa
<ErickHuezo> yo me apunto para lo del Planet
<hugotuxsv1> yo para las bitacoras o miniblogs
<hugotuxsv1> y con lo del contador si se necesita, que ya lo he implementado antes
<darkness51> yo igual, veo lo del planet, si se necesita
<darkness51> con lo del contador, yo estoy de acuerdo con analitycs, pero seria de ver el otro que dicen
<ErickHuezo> bueno creo que con eso podriamos empezar, seria de platicar con gaby lo de los permisos
<darkness51> sip
<darkness51> hugotuxsv1: la información de histats es en tiempo real o tiene un horario de publicación como analitycs?
 * Gaby saluda :), por fa, no se detengan por mi, :)
<darkness51> por cierto, veo que con el player que instale para firefox 4.0 beta, no se lleva bien
<ErickHuezo> darkness51: el que no se lleva bien?
<darkness51> ErickHuezo: el flash de los gráficos de histats
<darkness51> Gaby: sabe los datos de acceso del hosting y de drupal??
<Gaby> darkness51: sií!
<Gaby> pueden crearse un usuario en el sitio y luego les doy acceso como admin... me envian su info a mi correo
<Gaby> para quien lo necesite
<Gaby> mi correo angaag de gmail
<ErickHuezo> ok :D
<darkness51> link de registro??
<Gaby> uhm
<Gaby> deberia ser en el q esta enfrente del sitio
<Gaby> si todo lo han dejado como estaba antes....
<hugotuxsv1> lo siento, si son en tiempo real
<darkness51> yo solo veo el link para solicitar una nueva contraseña
<darkness51> ustedes ven el de registro???
<Gaby> dejeme ver
<Gaby> uh si... bueno, entonces me envian un correo quienes necesiten el acceso y yo les envio la info :)
<ErickHuezo> yo me loguie con mi cuenta y desaparecio el panel lateral XD
<hugotuxsv1> que informacion necesita?, yo ya estoy registrado bajo hugotuxsv
<hugotuxsv1> podes acceder al usuario asi tambien: http://ubuntusv.org/?q=user
<darkness51> hugotuxsv1: yo no estaba registrado en el sitio antes
#ubuntu-sv 2011-01-30
<hugotuxsv1> no me acuerdo bien, pero creo que ahi te podes registrar tambien
<Gaby> si ya tienen usuario, el usuario para darles permiso de admin
<Gaby> sino tienen, entonces solicitarmelo con un correo
<hugotuxsv1> sino aparece registrar, es porque el administrador ha denegado que se sigan registrando usuarios
<ErickHuezo> ya te lo mando a tu correo de gmail
<Gaby> digo un correo para tener control, porque luego se me olvida o así
<hugotuxsv1> ok, ahorita te mando un correo
<ErickHuezo> bueno me retiro gente, solo les dejo como habiamos quedado, talvez hacemos otra reunion en la semana por la noche :D
<ErickHuezo> -Reparar la seccion de Planet | darkness51
<ErickHuezo> -agregar un rastreador de visitas | Hugotuxsv
<ErickHuezo> -links a las comunidades y buscar reciprocidad de ellos
<ErickHuezo> -documentar los proyectos ya hechos
<ErickHuezo> -terminar de llenar las seccionesque ya estan creadas | ErickHuezo
<ErickHuezo> -bitacoras o mini blogs | Hugotuxsv
<darkness51> alguien puede habilitar el link de registro??
<Gaby> voy darkness51 ando buscando los accesos :p
<darkness51> ok
<Gaby> ErickHuezo: graciasss!
<Gaby> uh!
<Gaby> se fue
<Gaby> buenoooo
<Gaby> como comercial
<Gaby> quiero comentarles que la gente de la comunidad Drupal
<Gaby> nos apoyó con la migración a esa versión de drupal
<Gaby> y esta en la disposición de compartir con la comunidad, un taller para que aprendamos a administrar el sitio :)
<Gaby> para quienes somos nuevos en eso, y para quienes no, pues, trabajariamos en el sitio enese taller
<Gaby> se gestionara un sabado probablemente en la UEES
<hugotuxsv1> estaria bien
<darkness51> pues seria algo interesante
<Gaby> :D oki
<Gaby> les respondere entoncees
<darkness51> Gaby: cuando active el link para que se puedan registrar cuentas me lo envia al correo entonces??
<Gaby> a ustedes les queda bien el sabado 6?
<darkness51> sip, me queda muy bien
<Gaby> digo, 5
<Gaby> darkness51: ok
<darkness51> Gaby: cuando se reunirá devsv?
<Gaby> darkness51: :( ya veremos
<Gaby> ando un poco estresada por el trabajo.... pero esperemos q pronto :)
<darkness51> por cierto, estuve hablando con el chivo que quería crear la otra comunidad que usted nos mencionó y parece que tampoco le esta yendo muy bien
<Gaby> y usted le comentó sobre devsv ? darkness51
<darkness51> si, le comente
<darkness51> pero veo que nosotros tampoco somos un buen ejemplo de colaboración para los proyectos :(
<Gaby> darkness51: y q comentó el al respecto?
<darkness51> pues que nuestra iniciativa es parecida a la de el y que deberíamos de pensar en unir esfuerzos
<darkness51> se mostro interesado al respecto
<darkness51> porque me dice que la invitación a la reunión que había hecho en su sitio, no estuvo muy concurrida
<Gaby> yo pensaba en la idea de unir esfuerzos tmb
<Gaby> yo a el no lo conocia, pero lo sigo en twitter
<Gaby> entonces pensaba plantearle esa posibilidad pero hasta tener definidos nuestros objtivos
<darkness51> pues bueno... yo tampoco lo conozco personalmente, pero he estado hablando con el por linkedin y por correo
<darkness51> Gaby: me tengo que retirar, tengo una reunión familiar en casa de mi tia, asi que dejo la pc conectada, pero yo no estare presente, nos leemos al rato
<Gaby> okis
<Gaby> buenas noches :D
<Gaby> y gracias a darkness51 hugotuxsv1 por asistir!
<hugotuxsv1> sin problema, hay que ayudar en lo que se pueda,  nos escribimos pronto, hasta luego
<jazztico> hello
<jazztico> hola
<jazztico> alguien de ubuntu para que me puedan ayudar
<jazztico> no hay nadie disponible aqui?????
